# AMT K'Tinga Rebuild



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

*AMT K'Tinga Completed 3-7-09*

Last year I made a video about stripping models with superclean here: 






This thing has sat for a while and now I am starting back working on it diligently. Today I primered the thing using duplicolor self etching primer because I like the green color and its good to use over any epoxy that I have used to make clear parts. I then hooked up my trusty Iwata and began to preshade it with gull grey. 
The front of the primary hull has been detailed with pipe and some photoetched parts. Areas have been drilled out with a pin vise to accept optical fiber that I ordered from fiberopticproducts.com. I know this is going to tuff to do as the hull is closed up. If anyone has a bit of advice I sure want to hear it! LOL 
The engine area has been drilled out and filed to shape then filled with clear epoxy. I then painted it with a mixture of future and orange food coloring. The front section was modified. I trashed the torp tube from the kit and used some aluminum tubing that I felt was better in scale with the kit and faired it in using aves. The double row of windows in the bulb were cut out and filled with epoxy, carefully sanded smooth and are being masked off for paint. 
I ordered a clear bridge and disruptors from JT Graphics and I can't wait to get them. I am going to go with a grey/green color (probably Tamiya IJN grey)and have a few ideas for highlighting with darker/lighter panels. Comments and advice welcome as always.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Rest of today's pics.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

great work


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Falcon!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the shading on the wings. Nice airbrushwork. This is looking very cool !


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

My clear bridge and disruptors came in today. They are professionally packaged and come with instructions. Thanks JT for a quality product!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sch-weet! That's really gonna mke this that much better, Bryan! Love the work you've done on the forward bulkhead of the secondary hull, as well. 

As someone at another forum used to say - moarplz!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Griff! I installed the disruptors tonight!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is going to look so awesome! It is nice to have the conversion parts out there to make a model look better, and of course your parts.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I will be working on this a lot this weekend I hope to get a lot done.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I got the light blocking layer of flat black on re primed in gull grey, pre shaded like before but with dunklegrun then base coated it with a custom mix of Model Master acrylics, then 2 coats of future to lock it down. A lot of painting this weekend! The optical fiber should be in this week sometime and I will be working on the LED arrangement and the indented lines around the bulb just above the forward torpedo tube. Sorry I am at work but here are the links to pics:

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/modeler1964/AMTKTinga1/KlingonKTinga007-1.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/modeler1964/AMTKTinga1/KlingonKTinga011.jpg


----------



## JohnLogan (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good there Modeler1964


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Theres not much interest in this thread here but decided I would update it anyway! LOL. I have done a lot of work to the command section: Installed LED's, replaced the plating I had sanded of and gave it a little paint. The latest pics are below.

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/modeler1964/AMTKTinga1/KlingonKTinga001-2.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/modeler1964/AMTKTinga1/KlingonKTinga007-2.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/modeler1964/AMTKTinga1/KlingonKTinga013.jpg


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet...keep going


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whattaya mean not much interest? I'm interested and that's all that counts, Bryan. :freak:

Seriously, tho, I really like what you're doing w/these accurizing parts. It takes a semi-bland kit and really makes it stand out! Thanks for sharin' the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Whattaya mean not much interest? I'm interested and that's all that counts, Bryan. :freak:


True, that is all that counts. 

I am enjoying your progress on this. I don't know that I have much to add to the discussion, other then KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Where did you purchase the bridge unit, and what was the price? I've been scratchbuilding an accurate unit from the kit, but if the price is right I'd rather just buy one.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't let the tumbleweeds fool you into thinking there's no interest. I didn't know about this thread until a few mins ago. Keep posting!

I subscribed to your YT channel and hope you do some more vids!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry just lurking. I am interested as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

omnimodel said:


> Where did you purchase the bridge unit, and what was the price? I've been scratchbuilding an accurate unit from the kit, but if the price is right I'd rather just buy one.


[email protected]

I think they are $15 for the opaque and $20 for the clear bridge.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, I'm interested too! I also just found this thread. Your ship is looking just fine. I think I prefer the paint scheme from TMP rather than TUC. The new bridge looks fantastic! Look forward to further posts.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Poseidon said:


> Hey, I'm interested too! I also just found this thread. Your ship is looking just fine. I think I prefer the paint scheme from TMP rather than TUC. The new bridge looks fantastic! Look forward to further posts.


I'm of the same opinion. I like the TMP paint job, more. It just seems more ... Klingon to me, I guess.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I will be working on getting this ship closed up this weekend and start the washes and weathering. More progress to come and thanks for the comments!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That first bridge shot of the lighting looks awesome. Nice work with the panel paints as well. I wasn't quite sure where you were going on the first couple of photos with the pre-shading. I should have read the text before jumping to conclusions. I thought that was your final paint layer LOL! This is looking great! Keep posting please!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Modeler1964,

I just wanted to say thanks for posting that YouTube vid on stripping paint.

I have LOTS of old Trek models I built when I was a child, and they look like toys that have been through a fire now, and I'd love to take them apart, and start anew. Now I know how. 

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Modeler1964,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for posting that YouTube vid on stripping paint.
> 
> ...


Glad to do it sir. I was as curious as anyone else about the subject, so like most other things, I jumped in with both feet and tried it! LOL


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Really looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## mikala (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, a big thank you for the Super Clean vid.
I had no idea there was something out there that could do that without eating the model as well.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Modeler1964 said:


> Rest of today's pics.


Did you remove all the raised detail from the forward pod and rebuild it?

Looking great, awaiting new pics.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Edge said:


> Did you remove all the raised detail from the forward pod and rebuild it?
> 
> Looking great, awaiting new pics.


Yes I sanded off the raised detail because I felt it wasn't sharp enough and incomplete. I printed out the plans for the KTinga off the net to size, laid the print out over some vinyl and cut each panel out. Then I placed them where there were supposed to go. I then primed over them and gave it a base coat.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey folks a little more progress today. I drilled out the command bulb for the fiber optics. I also re drilled the upper windows cause I wasn't happy with them (the placement and spacing). All thats left are the diffuser for the "radiator light" and installing the stand.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

That is sweetness!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Fantastic work thus far, Bryan! That's looking danged nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very humbled by your kind words. Thank you.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well she is done. Album pics are here at photobucket.


http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc128/modeler1964/Ktinga3-7/


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Very well done sir. :thumbsup: I like the weather job you did


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Great job. She came together nicely. The lighting brings her alive.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work, Bryan! Absolutely fantastic end results here!


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Why oh why did I get rid of my K'Tinga model!?!?! These look aweome!! Well done.

I need to get this kit again if it's available. Mine broke in a move and I stupidly gave it away.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. There is a model show next month here locally. I will probably bring it to the show. Then it will go up on ebay! I will be keeping my 1/350th version K'Tinga though! LOL!


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Modeler1964 said:


> Thanks for the comments. There is a model show next month here locally. I will probably bring it to the show. Then it will go up on ebay! I will be keeping my 1/350th version K'Tinga though! LOL!


There's a 1/350 K'Tinga?!? :freak:


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes there is. Contact REL at sovereign replicas. I think he is a member here.


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I probably can't afford it now, I just spent a bucket load on the Polar Lights refit lighting kit from Trek Modeler and am eagerly awaiting that kit. 

But it's awesome to hear that someone has built other 1/350 scale kits. I heard about a Botany Bay too. I would love for people to keep building at the 1/350 scale.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*I really love the classic and Movie Klingon ships!*

I really love the classic and Movie Klingon ships! A 350th K'tinga would be great!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This rebuild has me salivating.


----------

